# Espo.... Out....



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well boys... Long flight tomorrow... Headed across the pond.... I'll try to keep up with you fellas.... Good luck this season and get it done boys... Kill me a scrub or two....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Stay safe brother. Thanks for all you do. Come back safe.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Stay safe Espo.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Safe travels brother. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gonna miss ya sweetie pumpkin!!! You still gonna check in right??? Stay safe brother!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright man--keep that DFAC locked up tight!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck and stay safe :thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I give it 6 months before they crown him "Sheik", or "Shaw" or something! if nothing else "official middle east referee" Be safe my "internet brother from another mother "


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

They saw how good of a hunter was on the PFF, so they've contracted him to hunt al quaeda.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Stay safe brother. My oldest will be joining you in October. Make it safe for her.....


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Be safe, it'll be finished when you get home.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

now that is cool!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

JT Powell said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FeC8rwFHKk&sns=em
> 
> Be safe, it'll be finished when you get home.


That's sick!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Sick blade for sure. Stay safe Espo..


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers for you Espo. I'll keep an eye on your BW spots while you're gone.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Stay outta trouble... Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Stay safe, Espo. Thank you for your service.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Where at across the pond & 4 how long, a lot of water out there, be sure to come back here like you are leavings us, BEST OF LUCK SAFE RETURN :thumbsup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Stay safe. Let us know when you need a care package and what you need. See you in a short few months

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

9 months and a wake up?

Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Stay safe. Let us know when you need a care package and what you need. See you in a short few months


I have the hair products tco'd....


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for your service, bro. Be safe and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Saudi.... 12 and a wake up... I miss Blackwater already...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Godspeed Espo!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The guy currently in charge in Saudi is this guy King Abdullah bin Abdul Aziz
I think Espo can take him!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Stay safe brother. Thank you for your service. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

God speed and safety Val.
Who did you give the whistle to ?


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Stay safe over there!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for your service, stay safe, thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for your service. I had no Idea you were active military .

My mind was wandering and came up with the conclusion you were going to cross the pond on contract to solve a royal problem. :thumbsup:

http://www.westerndailypress.co.uk/...ns-stops-egg/story-21066772-detail/story.html


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

God Bless and be safe!!

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I am fairly new to the forum, but I always enjoyed your posts in the hunting forum. I always smiled when you posted the referee signaling the touchdown. 

Good luck, be safe and return home when you can.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Take care of yourself young man. Don't step on any dropped money or cross you legs and point the sole of your foot at anyone and you'll do fine. Many thanks for your service brother...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

In Paris checking in boys... They had free licka dranks the whole flight... The French were getting tore up from the floor up...I was watching in amazement.... Waiting to board flight to Saudi now... Oh....and Miami is officially my favorite airport for eye candy now.... Damn.... Stay tuned....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Oh....and Miami is officially my favorite airport for eye candy now.... Damn.... Stay tuned....


when I went to flew to Miami about 3-4 years ago you ain't lying!!! lots of Latin lookers!!!:whistling:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

In Riyadh....safe... So far... Worst flight of my life.... Everyone was a suspect... Lol... Espo out


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> In Riyadh....safe... So far... Worst flight of my life.... Everyone was a suspect... Lol... Espo out



Hahaha, quit "profiling" brother!!!:whistling::shifty::whistling:


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> In Riyadh....safe... So far... Worst flight of my life.... Everyone was a suspect... Lol... Espo out


Lol.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

espo16 said:


> In Riyadh....safe... So far... Worst flight of my life.... Everyone was a suspect... Lol... Espo out


 I just did it a couple of weeks ago....26 hours of travel time. Didn't know if I was coming or going for 4 days after. Luckily, I only had to do 3 weeks in theatre and the jet lag coming back East was non-existent for me. 

Some of my guys are going back in June...when it's much hotter!

Different world over there for sure....makes you appreciate our country that much more....flaws and all.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Val .... be careful there.....maybe you can find something to hunt in SA. ..... put your mad hunting skills to test....shoot something...... get back here safe..... 
Then again I hear all the deer in Blackwater WMA breathing a sigh of relief.......he gone....Yes!!!


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

be safe and give em hell!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

What if I told you has gas .36 a gallon?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

espo16 said:


> What if I told you has gas .36 a gallon?


Doesn't surprise me. Oil is nearly as plentiful as water over there...

Good luck and be careful. I always enjoyed following your posts in the hunting forum.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd ask you to bring me some back


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> What if I told you has gas .36 a gallon?


Was I supposed to swing by your house on Tuesdays or Thursdays?:thumbsup:

Dont want to mix up the schedule


----------



## Ljwilli (Oct 18, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas. As my old plt sgt said, be polite but have a plan to kill everyone you meet!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

espo16 said:


> What if I told you has gas .36 a gallon?


they are gouging , it is only $0.18 per gallon in Venezuela 
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/2012...ries/Venezuela-0.18-per-gallon-0.05-per-liter

good luck man and set on your flak jacket at altitude with your helmet over your jewels :thumbsup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy Memorial Day from across the pond boys.... 'Merica!!! :tank::gunsmilie::tank::rockon::2guns:sama:


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

Stay Safe Over There! :thumbsup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Stay positive it will be time to come home before you know it.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------

